# Hdpe boards at home depot



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

This is a new item at my local home Depot








For anyone wanting to make any slingshots out of this material. I wish they had it in black and 3/4 inch


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Holy crap I gotta get to Home Depot!!! STAT!!!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

so it's only available in white?


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That's all I saw! I inquired with employees about other options but it was a brand new item and they didn't even know they had it until I brought it up to them. They might be able to bring black in or other thicknesses if we all rally up and demand it lol. Oh and we want thinner latex tubes than they carry too


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The 1/2 inch is, in my opinion, an excellent thickness for slingshots. In fact, it is my preferred thickness goal for my builds.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I suggest finding out who makes it THEN contact the factory to see who sells other colors, am sure they would be glad to tell you or perhaps sell direct. The label may have data on it or the guys in the receiving department of Home Depot may have the box it was shipped in. That failing the receiving dept may have an invoice or something like that with the vendor's data...possibly a bottle of mental lubricant if that doesn't work to encourage someone to front off the data to you. Hey, it may work.; If no joy, you could use this white board as a core and laminate other stuff to it using rivets (epoxy won't stick and I dunno of any stickum that sticks on HDPE or LDPE; Or fuse another sheet of colorful recycled HDPE on top of that sheet with a heat gun or in an oven using the white as a base and melt other HDPE on top of it; The benefit is NO SEAMS OR FUSE BORDERS TO FAIL....as a core it would be good. The half inch thickness is fine too or use a thickness planer;to reduce it a bit, it's sure cheap enough that wastage isn't important. ;Alas no sources here in bananaville; But it's thick enough for a decent board cut with some ergo and radiused with a router I would be surprised however if the manufacturer doesn't have a myriad of colors (else their marketing office needs a serious shake up)

It appears from your photo that there are more than one thickness on the display.

Plastic cutting boards, though only a quarter inch thick max, are as far as I know HDPE and could also be used for cores with overlays fused onto them of colorful HDPE melted billets. I enjoyed working with HDPE..
chuck

P.S. I've found a new use for cheap scotch.. As a topping for ice.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Need to check this out when I am at Home Depot next. Did you find this in the lumber department?


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Susi said:


> I suggest finding out who makes it THEN contact the factory to see who sells other colors, am sure they would be glad to tell you. If no joy, you could use this white board as a core and laminate other stuff to it using rivets (epoxy won't stick and I dunno of any stickum that sticks on HDPE or LDPE). Or fuse another sheet of colorful recycled HDPE on top of that sheet with a heat gun or in an oven using the white as a base and melt other HDPE on top of it. The benefit is NO SEAMS OR FUSE BORDERS TO FAIL....as a core it would be good. The half inch thickness is fine too or use a thickness planer to reduce it a bit, it's sure cheap enough. Alas no sources here in bananaville. But it's thick enough for a decent board cut with some ergo and radiused with a router. And left white it's easy to find. I would be surprised however if the manufacturer doesn't have a myriad of colors (else the marketing office needs a serious shake up).
> 
> chuck


yeah I was thinking of using it to laminate recycled colors to it


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

JTslinger said:


> Need to check this out when I am at Home Depot next. Did you find this in the lumber department?


yes lumber section


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

HDPE boards different sizes and color can be found here to: http://www.eplastics.com/HDPE-Cutting-Board


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

Wowowow, awesome, gonna check my local Home Depot this week!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

It appears by the label that they are kings starboard. I know a few people here that like using their products very much. I was poly cuttingboard shopping today and noticed that quite a few were polly propylene and not high density polyethylene so keep an eye out.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Kings starboard is what I use, great stuff!


----------



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

There is a place here in Green Bay, WI which sells HDPE lumber in many different colors including green, black, blue, orange etc. They come in 12' boards and ar about $20 to $27 per board. 1/2"x6" and 1". I believe the company's name is RPI. gonna check them out.

http://www.rpi2.com/


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Kerry Cornelius said:


> There is a place here in Green Bay, WI which sells HDPE lumber in many different colors including green, black, blue, orange etc. They come in 12' boards and ar about $20 to $27 per board. 1/2"x6" and 1". I believe the company's name is RPI. gonna check them out.
> 
> http://www.rpi2.com/


Do they take on,one orders? I could not find where I can add items to a cart, only a sales email.


----------



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

JTslinger said:


> Do they take on,one orders? I could not find where I can add items to a cart, only a sales email.


I would call them at 920.330.9050 they will be able to answer your questions.


----------

